# Summer Programs



## ISSSM (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm a high school student, and I stage manage a lot. I was wondering if any of you know of any good summer programs for high school students where one can study stage management. So, if any of you cout tell me, that would be great.


----------



## megf (Nov 15, 2003)

If you are looking for summer programs for stage management (or technical theatre in general, which might be more helpful in high school) you should check out local theatre companies/community groups first. That way, you can establish yourself near your home base, and avoid spending big bucks on traveling when you could live at home. Also, where are you in high school? If you are in your sophomore/junior year, you may want to check out some broad-based theatre programs, rather than focusing on one track only. This will make colleges like you more  and give you a better feel what everyone in the business feels like. Feel free to PM or email me - I did a lot of high school theatre, and then started branching out in the last two years of it - now doing university stage management. 

Best of luck, 
M


----------

